# Poljot Ss-18 Sturmanskie Wanted



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi new to the forum but been into watches for some years I am currently after one of these if anyone is selling/knows where I could get one would be great:-

Poljot SS-18 Sturmanskie


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi there, welcom to the forum!

Nice watches, I've always fancied one myself.

I think there are still a few internet retailers who have these in stock - google it and a few should come up, many are based in Germany so there shouldn't be too many problems getting it sent to the UK. You could also email [email protected] and ask Roy (the host of this forum) if he can get hold of any.

Alternatively, pop a post in the 'Wanted' section of the forum and see if there are any members who are willing to part with theirs. They also pop up now and again on ebay, but obviously you have to be a bit more careful on there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great watches..

I had one for a while, very unusual and always got comments....


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys have contacted Roy.


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

Is that a titanium case ?, I am sure you see these on ebay every now and again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they used the ti from decommissioned SS18 ICBM's for the cases


----------

